# Defined Details - Mitsubishi IX GT (Cqaurtz Finest + Interior)



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

*Defined Details - Mitsubishi Evo IX GT (Cquartz Finest + Interior)*​
  ​
*The Home of Vehicle Perfection.*​
Email:- [email protected] | Tel:- 07817 224 869.​
Chris the owner of the GT has recently contacted myself with regard getting the up to a certain level as it was heading to a car show down south. He explained that he has been in the market and been searching for an Evo GT for some time. But has only recently found and purchased this fine example.​
He mentioned the paint work and interior could do with some attention. Chris and I have know each other for some time and is a long standing member of the forum. Certainly knows is way around a machine polisher. He asked if it was possible to put together something. Where he could get his detailing fix within an indoor environment. So we agreed due to Chris current work load that he would work alongside on the paint correction stage. Where I would be left to my own on the interior and ceramic coating side of things.​
Car on arrival.​








​
As expected the car was just covered in a fine film of grime. ​








​








​
Few dust spots on the spoiler.​








​








​








​








​
As you can seen nothing really. The car was treated to our standard wash process, as in Wheels cleaned with smartwheels and worked over with a variety of brushes. Tyre and arches de greased and again cleaned and agitated with a various brushes. Prior to all window rubber grills and vents treated and cleaned with APC. Prior to foamimg.​








​
The snow foam was left to dwell and window rubbers and vents brushed over once more to ensure that any dust or grime that the snow foam had softened was not lodged in these areas once more prior to rinsing off. The cat was them treated with the standard 2BW. ​








​








​
This was then followed up with a rinse off and then Tardis was applied to any tar spots. Prior to the full car being treated with Iron X. There was a great deal of fallout present due to the car being an import to the UK a few years ago and also due to the huge brakes on the front end. This was as before washed over by hand and then rinsed. The car was then brought into the studio. To continue the remainder of the decontamination. Where the full car was clay bared and then dried off with either air or pat dried. Dependant on the areas and panels.​
Paint measurements were taken looking for an inconsistencies and any low areas duly noted. It was clear from the previous viewing it would require at least two stages of machine correction. But still we set about carrying out a test set to determine the amount of cut and the comparing this to the total removal rates. After a few combos we settled on Menzera PO 85RD 3.02 on a 3M yellow for correction and later to be followed up with once again Menzera PO 85rd on a 3m blue pad. To our relief the paint was not as problematic as expected or what could be classes as typical evo paint. There was a slight heat build up and drag on the pad. But nothing that could not be worked around. By either running the machine at a slower RPM or backing back the pressure to reduce some friction and in turn heat build up. Correction was carried out at a working speed of just over 1200rpm. Running the set as long as the defects where resent or until the polish has run it coarse. Full IPA wipe down was carried out at this stage to ensure no filling or masking was present.​
Here are some before and after shots at this stage of the polishing. Still to be refined with 85RD.​
Starting on the bonnet and working Anti clock wise.​








​








​








​








​
After refining.​








​








​
NS Wing​








​








​








​
Front door​








​








​








​








​








​








​
Rear door​








​








​








​








​








​
Rear wing​








​








​








​








​
Rear​








​








​








​
OS Wing​








​








​








​








​








​
Rear door​








​








​








​








​
Door​








​








​








​








​
Front wing​








​








​








​
The Evo was given a further IPA wipe down to remove any further traces of polishing oils after being refined. It would later get a further wipe down with carpro eraser to verify a totally clean surface prior to the application of Finest. At this point it was time to address the interior. Chris had pointed out the alcantara was showing signs of becoming shiny in appearance on all the seating and door cards. This was dealt with and remove with the addition of the steam cleaner. I set up the steamer to 145C to produce a dry steam and this would aid in the breakdown of the oils and release the grime onto the microfibre cloth as I went. It would also no saturate the material and cause any possible problems with the alcantara and door car linings. The more stubborn areas where aided in the cleaning with Maxolen Universal cleaner mixed at 30 to 1.​
Few before and afters.​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​
All material treated with stain guard including car mats and all internal plastic and vynal areas with CG VRP Dressing​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​
All exterior trims where treated with carpro dlux. Cquartz applied to wheels and tyres dressed with Maxolen Tyre and rubber prep. Arches dressed with all seasons dressings.​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​
Thanks for taking the time to read through a rather long post. All comments welcome and appreciated.​
Gordon.​


----------



## markamo (Sep 26, 2010)

very nice mate:thumb:
love the plate


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

My pride and joy, never looked so good! Having known Gordon for probably the best part of my entire time here on detailing world (DW oldie here) I relished the opertunity to work along side him during the correction stage of the detail. Seeing how much the market has change since I was an active detailer almost a decade ago. How technology has changed over the years with guages now telling of humidity levels, various paint thickness levels of alternate media, non deminishing abrassives and ceramic glass coatings etc etc really was an eye opening experiance. 

As always Gordon's work is quite simply second to none, attention to detail and going the extra mile is just what come's naturally to him. Having spent the best part of 3 years looking for this car I simply can't thank him enough for making my uber rare car look like it just rolled off the production line. I look forward to the car going back in for a freshen up before more shows and my wedding in August.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Great write up, pics and detail


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

nice car that


----------



## b3n76 (May 16, 2009)

Great work Gordon/Chris.Your threads are always an enjoyable read.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Cracking work. 

The interior came up nicely. Looks spot on now.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Superb write up Gordon and really nice to see a comment from the proud owner too. Car looks stunning, very very nice job indeed!


----------



## Forsaken (Sep 2, 2012)

Probably the best Gt I've ever seen!
Amazing condition,love the blue wheels and very good detail :thumb:
Was this on sale on MLR?


----------



## Ovaltine (Feb 13, 2013)

Superb work.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

looks great!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice work Gordon, looking sharp inside & out :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Great transformation guys and nice car Chris! 

Finest should keep the paint protected for a good while and Reload is a superb, easy and quick top-up! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That is stunning the finished results, plus great writeup :thumb:

How do you get the striping on the seats plus the carpets please; they are all the same thickness.


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

When you see this :doublesho









​
You know thats its nothing less than perfect :thumb:


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

lovely car and top work


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

love this car. nice work min 

callum


----------



## DannyMair (Jan 18, 2013)

Love it!!


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Amazing job on the interior, so, so neat with the lines, i hate it when people don't do this with alcantara, looks so untidy!, and the bodywork is immense, cquartz rocks, superb job:thumb:


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Looks stunning !


----------



## SwordfishCoupe (Oct 18, 2010)

Lovely example of the Evo.

Gordon hats off to you again, sir, fantastic finish.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

nice work guys!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Very nice color for rims.


----------



## ChrisEG6 (Dec 26, 2012)

Excellent work gordon ! Glad i could hve a look at your work on a white car cant wait to get mine back and bring it up for a chat ! Give you a phone soon


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

What a beautiful car, every time I see a clean Evo it makes me want one more and more..

Top work as always.


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work, car looks amazing :thumb:.


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

That is an excellent work there. With a genuine attention to details and excellent skills all around. Well done.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Cracking finish as always Gordon, what else can I say?!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Spot on Gordon, great result. Wishing you the same fella :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

As per my text Gordon, one of the best finishes on White in my time on here. Stunning work again.


----------



## 330i (Feb 20, 2013)

great finish on white!


----------



## gazzfrst (May 3, 2007)

Nice work


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

ChrisGT said:


> My pride and joy, never looked so good! Having known Gordon for probably the best part of my entire time here on detailing world (DW oldie here) I relished the opertunity to work along side him during the correction stage of the detail. Seeing how much the market has change since I was an active detailer almost a decade ago. How technology has changed over the years with guages now telling of humidity levels, various paint thickness levels of alternate media, non deminishing abrassives and ceramic glass coatings etc etc really was an eye opening experiance.
> 
> As always Gordon's work is quite simply second to none, attention to detail and going the extra mile is just what come's naturally to him. Having spent the best part of 3 years looking for this car I simply can't thank him enough for making my uber rare car look like it just rolled off the production line. I look forward to the car going back in for a freshen up before more shows and my wedding in August.


 Thank you so much Chris. But in fairness after the weekend there checking the coating. You have to take some credit yourself. The paint work is still the same as it was many months ago now. And considering its a daily now with a good few miles on the clock since the detail. Well will let the pictures say the rest. 



































:thumb:


b3n76 said:


> Great work Gordon/Chris.Your threads are always an enjoyable read.


 Thank you for your kind word and I am glad you found the post of benefit :thumb:


JBirchy said:


> Superb write up Gordon and really nice to see a comment from the proud owner too. Car looks stunning, very very nice job indeed!


 Thanks Jon. Really appreciative of your comments m8


Forsaken said:


> Probably the best Gt I've ever seen!
> Amazing condition,love the blue wheels and very good detail :thumb:
> Was this on sale on MLR?


 I doubt it if this car will every be replaced in the near future. It took Chris many a trip down south and around the UK to find one that meet his requirements. 


Alan W said:


> Great transformation guys and nice car Chris!
> 
> Finest should keep the paint protected for a good while and Reload is a superb, easy and quick top-up! :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


 Thank you Alan and thanks for your words of support recently. See you in March as it where.


Trip tdi said:


> That is stunning the finished results, plus great writeup :thumb:
> 
> How do you get the striping on the seats plus the carpets please; they are all the same thickness.


 Steady hand Trip and a nail brush. Nothing more or less.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Chris_GlanzaV98 said:


> Excellent work gordon ! Glad i could hve a look at your work on a white car cant wait to get mine back and bring it up for a chat ! Give you a phone soon


 Welcome Chris and look forward to your call. :thumb:


Spyco said:


> That is an excellent work there. With a genuine attention to details and excellent skills all around. Well done.


 Thank you and your comments are really appreciative 


Mr Face said:


> Spot on Gordon, great result. Wishing you the same fella :thumb:


 Thank Mike and also for the best wishes last week. And anyway we have a detailing date this year. Hopefully soon. :thumb:


gally said:


> As per my text Gordon, one of the best finishes on White in my time on here. Stunning work again.


 Hi Stranger. Glad to see you back on board m8. You have been missed around this place. Hope to see more of you in the coming weeks also. and thank you.

Also wish to thank everyone that has taken the time to look over and read this post. Both Chris and I really enjoyed this detail and glad you all have too.
Gordon.


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

very sharp finish superb work as always!!:thumb:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Top work as always Gordon, very sharp finish!

Also good to see plenty care and attention to detail going into a job!


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Very nice car:argie:

Awesome finish Gordon, loving the attention put in on the interior aswell,nice camera work too.


----------

